

Scribd puts your old documents behind a paywall, no permanent opt-out - slapshot
http://support.scribd.com/entries/224907-my-document-is-in-the-scribd-archive-but-i-do-not-want-it-to-be-what-can-i-do

======
tzs
How is the procedure described on that page in the "Exempting Your Documents
From the Scribd Archive" section not a permanent opt-out?

------
earl
Let me help you with that.

[http://img.skitch.com/20100917-84gr9ftx22rpcu9f3keuu3xpq8.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20100917-84gr9ftx22rpcu9f3keuu3xpq8.jpg)

